# anyone ever dated a woman bodybuilder?



## dozisthebeast (Mar 3, 2015)

Ive always wanted to date a femal bb, lol date not have one come over and kick my ass like i keep seeing ads for! But to acctually hang out with one. just another long day at work posting my random thoughts


----------



## BigBob (Mar 3, 2015)

I've wondered what it would be like. As long as shes not bigger and as hairy as me!


----------



## dozisthebeast (Mar 3, 2015)

Lol right! Theres not alot of them out where i live, the ones i have seen arent bigger per se, but there hyper developed, i think its way hot!!!


----------



## AnaSCI (Mar 3, 2015)

My ex was a women's physique girl. 

Was also a former gymnast and horseback rider, so very flexible and GREAT in bed


----------



## turbobusa (Mar 3, 2015)

Yes I have . Not for me, That being sd i have a couple female 
bber pro friends.. .. T


----------



## GastrocGuy (Mar 4, 2015)

If I could go back, I would make sure 1)we didn't train at the same gym, 2)she wasn't a personal trainer, 3) we didn't compete at the same time. Two people on contest diets living in the same apartment is also crazy. We were better off as friends.

I sure some might make it work, but from my experience, we were too similar and things got boring fast.

Familiarity breeds contempt.


----------



## BigBob (Mar 4, 2015)

GastrocGuy said:


> If I could go back, I would make sure 1)we didn't train at the same gym, 2)she wasn't a personal trainer, 3) we didn't compete at the same time. Two people on contest diets living in the same apartment is also crazy. We were better off as friends.
> 
> I sure some might make it work, but from my experience, we were too similar and things got boring fast.
> 
> Familiarity breeds contempt.


Ahhh. The things you should think of before getting involved.


----------



## ASHOP (Mar 4, 2015)

I have had a few serious girlfriends that were hardcore bodybuilders.


----------



## MikeRoss (Mar 4, 2015)

Must be an acquired thing.. fit and tone is one thing, but a bodybuilder? No thanks


----------



## The Grim Repper (Mar 4, 2015)

I admire anyone that's built an incredible physique, regardless of the amount of muscle.  Personally, while I admire their achievements, women with that much mass are not my ideal as far as dating.  Like AnaSCI said, physique is great.  I dated a bikini model years back.


----------



## dozisthebeast (Mar 4, 2015)

i think muscles on women are super hot, as long as they still act feminene, the fitness models are of couse hot, but theres something about a women not "supposed to having big muscles" in society that attracts me to it i suppose


----------



## BigBob (Mar 4, 2015)

dozisthebeast said:


> i think muscles on women are super hot, as long as they still act feminene, the fitness models are of couse hot, but theres something about a women not "supposed to having big muscles" in society that attracts me to it i suppose


Yes. When they lose their femininity they lose me.


----------



## Iahn (Mar 4, 2015)

sure have didnt last long thou had all the "side effects" which on more then 1 occasional had me questioning my sexuality just sucking away on her huge ..... and oh boy could she take a dump and kinky is not an adequate word to describe her sexual prowness !!! Its the mood swings i could no longer handle that ended it but still love her :love1:


----------



## dozisthebeast (Mar 5, 2015)

Ihan lmao!!!


----------



## amateurmale (Mar 6, 2015)

What?  No pics?!?!!     :sFun_mischieviousbi


----------



## chaotichealth (Mar 6, 2015)

Married so can't date one.  But to be honest I would love to spend a sex filled weekend with one o. Cycle.  While I'm on cycle.  Would just like to know how long I can go. With viagra.   My wife can't keep up even when I'm off cycle.


----------



## dozisthebeast (Mar 6, 2015)

Like this one for instance!


----------



## strongman12 (Mar 6, 2015)

Pics or all of u guys are full of shit! Lol


----------



## Magnus82 (Mar 6, 2015)

Married one for 6 months, NEVER AGAIN!


----------



## dozisthebeast (Mar 6, 2015)

Hey pic didnt post


----------



## dozisthebeast (Mar 6, 2015)

Muscles like this chic, thats what i wana try!!!


----------



## humpthebobcat (Mar 7, 2015)

I feel like fatties have more estrogen (which translates to more sexuality/better sex) for some reason....I gotta have some curves!


----------



## amateurmale (Mar 7, 2015)

humpthebobcat said:


> I feel like fatties have more estrogen (which translates to more sexuality/better sex) for some reason....I gotta have some curves!



Wait there's a difference between fatties and curvaceous women. Be specific.


----------



## humpthebobcat (Mar 7, 2015)

amateurmale said:


> Wait there's a difference between fatties and curvaceous women. Be specific.



lol well their fatties compared to a fitness model or bb....imagine like Eva Mendez with 10-15 extra pounds haha


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 10, 2015)

Damn y'all really need to move this to the adult section so I can post nudez that will completely change your mind. I've done it once and never again. Her clit was a like a small adolescents penis from what I can remember so no I'm good I'll pass but their sex drive is something that compared to me on 3500+ mg's of test a week. Good or bad depending on how you look at it


----------



## turbobusa (Mar 10, 2015)

Phoe got that right. I had a steady in 90-91 out in phnx.
Needed some tiny boxing gloves to hit that mini speedbag lol
I like my women on the softer side with exceptions.
Can't give you pics that was 25 yrs ago...  She was ok sexually. nothing to 
write home about. .. Give me either of the williams sisters and I'd be set!
T


----------



## amateurmale (Mar 10, 2015)

Phoe2006 said:


> Damn y'all really need to move this to the adult section so I can post nudez that will completely change your mind. I've done it once and never again. Her clit was a like a small adolescents penis from what I can remember so no I'm good I'll pass but their sex drive is something that compared to me on 3500+ mg's of test a week. Good or bad depending on how you look at it



Well move it over there man. You're the one with the pics.


----------



## Sandpig (Mar 11, 2015)

turbobusa said:


> Phoe got that right. I had a steady in 90-91 out in phnx.
> Needed some tiny boxing gloves to hit that mini speedbag lol
> I like my women on the softer side with exceptions.
> Can't give you pics that was 25 yrs ago...  She was ok sexually. nothing to
> ...



I assume you are talking the tennis players? If so, I'm with you on Serena especially when she's a little on the leaner side. The other one doesn't do anything for me for some reason.


----------



## The Grim Repper (Mar 11, 2015)

Very attractive physique, for sure.  However as to whether one's attracted to it is another story...


----------



## dozisthebeast (Mar 11, 2015)

Yeah grim thats a hottie right there! i love the fitness chicks, but there about as big an juiced as women were way back in the day, thats what i like, and slighty bigger, not all monsterous, and eeeeeewwwwww i forgot all about the enlarged clits, i just puked in my mouth lol


----------



## The Grim Repper (Mar 11, 2015)




----------



## amateurmale (Mar 11, 2015)

The Grim Repper said:


>



If anybody says that's ugly or manly then you're a fag.  Plain and simple


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 11, 2015)

dozisthebeast said:


> Muscles like this chic, thats what i wana try!!!





The Grim Repper said:


>





amateurmale said:


> If anybody says that's ugly or manly then you're a fag.  Plain and simple


I find both of them very attractive but that's me. Some might feel intimidated because these women are bigger than them but not me


----------



## The Grim Repper (Mar 11, 2015)

Phoe2006 said:


> I find both of them very attractive but that's me. Some might feel intimidated because these women are bigger than them but not me


They are attractive to me.   I would likely date the second girl over the first if given the chance.  I find her to be a stunningly beautiful woman.


----------



## lycan Venom (Mar 11, 2015)

I screwed one once and I must say that puffy lipped pink muscle was the tightest I had besides the virgins back in my highschool days.


----------



## dozisthebeast (Mar 12, 2015)

id take em both in muscular 3sum, yeah!


----------



## GottaGain (Mar 15, 2015)

Juliana Malacarne would be nice

https://instagram.com/julesfit10/


----------



## BigBob (Mar 15, 2015)

GottaGain said:


> Juliana Malacarne would be nice
> 
> https://instagram.com/julesfit10/


Yes. Very nice!


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 15, 2015)




----------



## Kobe8jf1234 (Mar 19, 2015)

Lol how does it work bc both people in the relationship have to be selfish


----------



## Slaytonslayer (Mar 26, 2015)

Bodybuilders don't have to be selfish

I date and live with a women's physique competitor and we both do amazingly. We train and do food prep together and having this large piece of our life in common is a huge plus. And she pins my ass for me


----------

